# Brosnan To Stop Playing Bond, James Bond



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2005)

One of my favorite Bond actors, after Connery gotten a surprise phone call from the head of the studio owning the franchise saying that his services will no longer be required to play everyone's favorite spy. 
Story here has him reeling in shock at first then a quiet calm at the realization that he was released from an obligation. He's now free to pursue different roles and to shake off the image. 
To date I think Connery (who did six Bond films) managed to do this very well.   He starred/played in 24 films to date after his last (Never Say Never Again), won an oscar as well. Connery once said 





> ...in an interview that during the filming of Never Say Never Again, he was taking martial arts lessons and in the process angered the instructor who in turn broke his wrist. Connery stayed with the wrist broken for a number of years thinking it was only a minor pain... the instructor was Steven Seagal.


 Roger Moore (who did seven films under the name Bond) actually never took off with his film career after his last Bond film (A View To A Kill), taking flops or secondary, lack-luster films. The only hit he achieved (post-Bond) was Cannonball Run. 
Another one of my favorites.. 





> Timothy Dalton his first film in the role, The Living Daylights (1987) did reasonably well at the box-office, Licence to Kill (1989) suffered from a lack of marketing which appeared to harm its chances of big box-office success. However, Dalton's interpretation of Bond in Licence to Kill received critical acclaim in some quarters as being the closest interpretation to Fleming's literary Bond.



Now it's back to a guessing game of who's the next Bond...Snip from the story here 


> Among the favourites to take over the coveted role are Scottish actor Dougray Scott, Oscar nominee Clive Owen and Australian star Hugh Jackman.


----------



## dubljay (Aug 17, 2005)

That's too bad, Mr. Brosnan made a great James Bond.  My favorite movie with him as bond was Goldeneye.... I thought it was the best of them.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 17, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> That's too bad, Mr. Brosnan made a great James Bond. My favorite movie with him as bond was Goldeneye.... I thought it was the best of them.


I too liked Brosnan, but I think Hugh Jackman wood make good Bond.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 17, 2005)

IMHO, I think Brosnan made a fantastic Bond, by far the best.  Connery is a very close second, love his accent.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 17, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> IMHO, I think Brosnan made a fantastic Bond, by far the best.  Connery is a very close second, love his accent.



Connery second to Brosnan???  I don't think so....

I liked Goldeneye, but Brosnan's three remaining films are pretty forgettable.  I liked Timothy Dalton as Bond, but I'm sure I am in the minority on that one.  My wife will be pissed, Brosnan has been a favorite of hers since Remngton Steele.  

I don't care who they cast for Bond, but I want him to be more like the Fleming character, a killer who acts the part of the suave gentleman, rather than a suave gentleman who kills.  I thought Dalton and Connery were closer to that origninal archtype.

Lamont


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> I too liked Brosnan, but I think Hugh Jackman wood make good Bond.


 I didn't expect to like him in the role, but he grew on me. Timothy Dalton did the part well, but it just didn't fully resonate for me...he lacked a certain _gravitas_.

 I can't see Hugh Jackman as Bond, myself.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051011/en_nm/leisure_bond_dc




> Just days ahead of an expected official announcement, Englishman Daniel Craig was named as the first "blond Bond" in an unsourced newspaper report, while British bookmaker William Hill closed betting on Bond after punters rushed to back him.


Image from Imdb.com; see also here:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

Well the pic doesn't seem very flattering.  Hopefully he fills the shoes of being suave and debonair well.  A blonde bond?  I don't know...he will really have to have some charisma to pull it.  I say bring back Brosnan, by far he was the best Bond.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 11, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051011/en_nm/leisure_bond_dc
> 
> 
> Image from Imdb.com; see also here:


.... 

uhhh... no.  *shakes head* 

I think Clive Owen would do a pretty good job.  Hugh Jackman seems too in-your-face to pull off a good bond, IMO.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 11, 2005)

I also enjoyed Brosnan in the role, but unfortunately we all age & it was only a matter of time.  As much as I love Hugh Jackman :fanboy: :inlove: & I know he'd probably do a good job, I'd prefer to see him as Wolverine in more X-Men films; just my personal preference...I have a "thing" for Wolverines. *giggle* :boing2:

I think Clive Owen would be better.  He's also a hunk :fanboy: but looks a little tougher; IMO he could pull off the 'killer who acts like a suave gentleman' thing.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Well the pic doesn't seem very flattering. Hopefully he fills the shoes of being suave and debonair well.


I thought the same. He doesn't really have a leading man look. But if he has the charisma, who knows?


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe in a few years when he's grown into the age group to play Bond. Collin Farrell would be a good choice.

kk


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 11, 2005)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Maybe in a few years when he's grown into the age group to play Bond, Collin Farrell would be a good choice.
> 
> kk


Oh yes - he also has that rougher/tougher look like Clive Owen; if he were a little older, I think he could definitely be Bond.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 12, 2005)

What about George Lazenby?  I thought he was excellent in Her Majesty's Secret Service (one of my two or three favorites, or favourites, as Bond would spell it), even though he only did the one Bond movie.  I do think Connery was the best so far, although GL was a very close second.  I could maybe see Hugh Jackman, but something about Colin Farrell strikes me as being kind of a jerk and I don't know why exactly, but I don't think he'd make a good Bond.  I've seen that some Highlander fans want Adrian Paul to do it...yeah, I could see that.  Of all the potentials so far, I like Clive Owen the best.  He's got that subtle badass energy that I think would work.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2005)

It's official:
http://movies.yahoo.com/mv/news/ap/20051014/112930524000.html


----------



## Xequat (Oct 14, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the update.  Wonder if he'll dye his hair?


----------

